

Centmail - pay 1 cent per sent email from yahoo... would you use it ? - teralaser
http://emergentfool.com/2009/06/23/centmail-fighting-spam-with-e-mail-postage-stamps/

======
khafra
It depends--do I receive 1 cent per email received at yahoo?

In all seriousness, the micropayments concept has been floated long ago as a
spam-fighting measure; the first problem is that just about every provider has
to do it before it becomes useful enough to warrant the cost--which incurs a
large first-mover penalty.

~~~
chrisduesing
Exactly, and given the relative success of spam filters such as gmail's, the
market would strongly shift away from anyone who charged.

